

Ask HN: Serious crashes in chrome? - mixmax

I installed Google's chrome browser last night, and am having quite a bit of trouble with it. It crashes using massive amounts of CPU and has even taken the whole OS down with it on a few occasions. I'm running XP SP2.<p>Having a browser that crashes five times a day, sometimes taking the whole OS with it is certainly a dealbreaker for me. And for everyone else I presume. This is a shame since I really like its layout and speed.<p>Has anyone else had this problem?
======
furiouslol
Yes. i'm having serious problems with flash videos.

Chrome constantly crash at Youtube

I'm running XP SP2.

~~~
mixmax
A pattern is emerging...

~~~
noodle
its beta for a reason

i think perhaps people are too used to google's "beta" version of things being
so good that they think its a meaningless distinction.

~~~
mixmax
Maybe the problem here is that "beta" has become diluted to the point of users
expecting a fully working product that only has very minor flaws.

